# free building plans



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

I have looked ever where for some free plans for a hidden book case for guns [shotguns-- rifles ] Can someone tell me where I can fined some? Can't fine any on the NET.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

pintrest has them

https://sawdust2stitches.com/secret-compartment-gun-case-part-1/


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Pintrest no plans for a book case with a hidden door for rifles or shotguns


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't really like Pintrest...you have to follow all the links to get to the actual website the images come from.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hidden-Gun-Cabinet-with-hidden-keypad/

http://survival-mastery.com/skills/storage/hidden-gun-storage.html

basically take a hidden wall safe and make it larger....I like the idea of the gun furniture (allows placement in rooms without having to tear into walls)


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you live in a 2 story and only have one ac system then there is a second ac chase not being used, and makes a great place to build a hidden spot to keep your stash. I build these for customers all the time. There a lot of hiding places in your home or apt you will be amazed. I do not post photos of these on the net.


----------

